# Trolling Lure Tips



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

G'day,
I am a spearo, I know nothing about lures except I collect them and when i used to fish i only ever had luck with squid jigs cause squid are dumb. Over the past 2 years whenever I see a metal lure on the ocean floor i pick it up and add it to my collection... I have about 70 odd now. I pick up the SP's and throw 'em away cause the inside are rusted out and they always look crappy.

My Spearfishing spot is about 1.5k out in the big blue so I think it would be cool to troll a lure behind to see it i get lucky.

So the question is can you troll a metal slug type lure? I only have 3 or 4 with bibs but heaps of the sulg types.. You know the raiders, lazers and halco type So can you troll them or will they just sink to the bottom and then i will have to stop and retreive them.

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Jesse,

Hard bodied bibbed lures are they way to go for trolling as the lure wobbles around alot more creating noise. Its much easier to determine if you have weed on a hard body as your rod tip will not wobble as much and you will know to wind it in clean it up and continue trolling making fishing more productive.

Slugs are pretty much designed to cast and retrieve, but that not to say they shouldn't be trolled. You never know your luck 

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you'll catch more by trolling than you will by not trolling :shock: 

you'll have to paddle a bit quicker with the large metal slugs as they are designed for a fast retrieve but some of the smaller ones will troll quite nicely at paddling speed.

good luck, we may just turn you into a fisho yet!


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> but some of the smaller ones will troll quite nicely at paddling speed.


What is a small one classed as ? Some of them have numbers ie 20, 25, 35, 40, 80, 85 I assume this is weight. But the 20's are only 4cm long is this the size you mean?



Davey G said:


> we may just turn you into a fisho yet!


I am a fisho  just a different type I use straight hooks attached to 400lb mono. The fact that i fire my straight hooks at the fish is besides the point. I have a reel gun which has reel loaded with 50m of 500lb spectacord. So sometimes i reel them in 

I might have to keep my eyes open for some more bibbed ones then. I have one bibbed lure that is a rapala lure, it's in perfect nic. It is 250mm long has a red head and a white body. But that is my pride and joy of my lure collection so i don't want to us it. Is this the style of lure i should be towing?

Cheers


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Depends what your anticipating to catch ??? :wink:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

what are you worried about losing it for mate?

only four things are gonna happen:

1: you troll and get nothing - you get your lure back

2: you troll and catch a fish - you get your lure back

3: you troll and get snagged on something that snaps your line (rock, weed etc) - you dive in and get it - you get your lure back

4: you troll, snag a big fish, it tows you for a bit, then snaps the line. you jump in, spear the bugger, and get your lure back.

all roads lead to rome, mate!! :lol: :lol: and you didnt pay for it anyway. wait til you buy one, then lose it. man, it hurts. like losing your favourite child..... :shock:


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Milt said:


> Depends what your anticipating to catch ??? :wink:


Yeah I figure big lure = big fish  I hear there are some killer mac's off the sunny coast so i guess that's what i would be after.

Water baby very valid point about being able to retrive the lure no matter what yeah and i didn't pay for it  . But I think if i hooked a big one I would be in the water shooting it before it had a chance to break me off :wink:

How much are rapala lure worth?
How often do you loose a lure?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

The Rapala Magnums (metal bib) cost between $17-20 or more. Although I bought a CD9 magnum for about $12 in KL the other day. Much better off using it. They can't catch fish in the shed


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

G day Jesse, I'm not sure of the popular freshwater options around your way but have ya had a look around them for more bibbed minnows? Yakking the fresh water tree zones always yields a few more finds (and losses).


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Trolling metal slugs will often result in line twist so bad after a couple of kms the line will be unusable until you remove the twist. The exception is those metal lures which have an assymetrically-placed tow point so that the lure can't twist. Plastic minnow type lures are the best for trolling from a yak offshore, IMHO.


----------

